# fishing net?



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

have any of you made a fishing net? i would like to make one for my father, i know you have to steam the wood 1 hr for every inch of wood. do i soak the wood, and would a 55 gal drum converted into a steamer work?


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

I have looked into the process but have not done it yet. Everything I have seen has the net being lamented out of thin strips of contrasting wood that are bent around a form, glued and clamped. IA quick google will give you the idea.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Issue 34 of Shopnotes magazine has full instructions of how to make a fishing net, including the bending jig etc.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

found this site yesterday about it and it is pretty informative http://www.joelwoodworks.com/index_files/page0112.htm


----------

